# 1979 528i?



## Trapped_in_GNV (Aug 5, 2013)

I just joined the forums, though I've been reading them ever since I got the old Bimmer bug.

I have the opportunity to purchase a 1979 528i, 4 speed for $3k. It's in excellent shape inside and out. The interior (except for some fading on the back deck) looks like it just rolled off the assembly line (leather seats are beautiful). The exterior is all original and looks great for 30+ year old car...no rust anywhere. It's still owned by the original owner and he has service documentation going back to purchase.

My only issue is the 307k miles on the odometer. I know there are plenty of BMWs that have gone beyond that and this one has obviously been cared for, but it's hard to wrap my head around buying a car with that many miles.

Any opinions? 307k well cared for miles should be fine? $3k seem like a fair price?

I have another option on a '80 528i with a 5 speed with half the mileage, but it's much more "used" than this one (peeling paint, interior is rougher, etc) and he's asking around the same price. 

My heart pulls me towards the '79, but it's proven itself a bad judge in the past.~

Edit: I probably should have added, I'm capable and willing to do most/all of my own maintenance on the car. My search was really for an E28 project car that I could do a restore on, but I really love the E12 aesthetic and I'm willing to bump my budget up a bit for a good one.


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

I had a 79 and loved it. IIRC 1980 saw the newer emissions controls and took some of the hp down. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

Check out http://www.firstfives.org/


----------



## Trapped_in_GNV (Aug 5, 2013)

Yep, I have a thread there as well. The site was having technical difficulties for awhile and wouldn't let me register, so I fell back to here.

My wife has decided she loves the car though, so it may have gone from "should I do it" to "how little will he take".


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

And?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## JP911 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for this.


----------



## Early6 (Oct 29, 2020)

My 87 535 went over 325,000 miles ... water pump leakage caused severe overheating in LA traffic at Christmas time. PO did not take the best of care; do leak down test, look inside oil cap and look at the color of the head. Silver to light gold tone is very good. Cold start should have no smoke.


----------

